

DIY Lazy Eye Fix - bluehex
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1dh6np/diy_lazy_eye_fix/

======
bluehex
The solution networking two SNES emulators on the same machine with different
layers turned on is especially cool.

------
miles
tl;dr: just play this modified tetris game:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1dh6np/diy_lazy_eye...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1dh6np/diy_lazy_eye_fix/c9qcdoo)

